# grand luxx vs grand bliss vs royal mayan



## lily28 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am planning my first trip to mexico (cancun or puerta/nuerv vallarta) for later this yr or next yr.  I really want a 2 bedroom grand luxx unit but so far no luck.  a 2 bedroom in grand bliss and royal mayan are available.  what are the major difference between grand luxx and grand bliss?  Looking at the pictures, I think grand luxx is much bigger and luxurious, and the grand bliss is almost like grand mayan, is it correct?

How does the royal mayan compare to grand mayan or the mayan palace?  Is it going to be too hot to go to cancun in July?  thanks


----------



## mikenk (Feb 16, 2011)

The Grand Bliss is basically an updated Grand Mayan in furnishings - maybe slightly larger. At Nuevo, the Grand Mayan units are also great and are the closest to the water park area; you might consider that also.

I don't have any basis to help you compare to the Royal mayan.

Mike


----------



## pittle (Feb 16, 2011)

The Grand Luxxe exchanges on II.  The Grand Bliss exchanges with RCI. 

The Grand Luxxe is so new at the Mayan Riviera, that the owners may be checking it out.  The only Luxxe building had a soft opening in November 2010 and the other one is under construction. The Grand Bliss there is planned but not under construction at this time.

Nuevo Vallarta has two Luxxe buildings completed and the Grand Bliss opened around Thanksgiving 2010.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm very familiar with the Royal Mayan, but not the other two.  The Royal Mayan is a lovely resort with pretty landscaping and pools, great service, very clean.  It is connected via walkways with the Royal Caribbean and then the Royal Islander, hence part of the "Tri-Royals."  The Royal Resorts are all on the TUG Top Ten.  Though it's an older resort - approaching 30 years - the maintenance and upgrades at the Royals are such that you'd never know it.  

The Royal Mayan is not a fancy or luxurious resort - think formica counters and a regular tub, rather than granite and jacuzzi.  From what I've read the other two are more upscale.  Which to choose depends on what you're looking for - comfort, casual atmosphere, and friendly service, you'll certainly get at the Royal Mayan.  

I recommend reading the TUG reviews on all of them.

And I don't think it's too hot in July - there are ocean breezes, pools, the Caribbean sea, shade, cold drinks, and A/C to deal with the heat!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2011)

I saw some Grand Bliss on SFX last night for my bonus weeks: $499 for an entire week in a 1 bed.  I was tempted.


----------



## lily28 (Feb 16, 2011)

cindy, when I talked with a cm at SFX 2 days ago (still thinking of depositing a week before 2/28), I was told that if I use bonus week, I have to pay 2 upgrade fees of $299 for a 1 bedroom in grand bliss.  so if I use the $399 bonus week, I was told I need to pay $399+299+299.  If it is only $499, I think it will be great.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 16, 2011)

I noticed the 2 bed was $899, but the one bed was $499.  I don't know if I could have booked it right then and there for $499, and if the system allowed me to do it, would they call me the next day and say I owe more $$.  It was for May of this year.  

I have a Platinum account and don't know if I will renew it.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 16, 2011)

lily28 said:


> I am planning my first trip to mexico (cancun or puerta/nuerv vallarta) for later this yr or next yr.  I really want a 2 bedroom grand luxx unit but so far no luck.  a 2 bedroom in grand bliss and royal mayan are available.  what are the major difference between grand luxx and grand bliss?  Looking at the pictures, I think grand luxx is much bigger and luxurious, and the grand bliss is almost like grand mayan, is it correct?
> 
> How does the royal mayan compare to grand mayan or the mayan palace?  Is it going to be too hot to go to cancun in July?  thanks



I have stayed at both the Royal Mayan and the Grand Mayan and we far prefer the Grand Mayan. The Mayan Palace is lower tier than the Grand Mayan. They are both in the same location but the Grand Mayan units are more elegant and the Grand Mayan has more amenities like their own pools that are not available to Mayan Palace Guests. Grand Mayan guests have access to all Mayan Palace and Grand Mayan amenities.

I would deinitely go for the Bliss if you can't get the Grand Luxxe. Bear in mind that the Grand Mayan/Mayan Palace is not in Cancun. It is in the Riviera Maya south of Cancun. We prefer the Riviera Maya but some people like to be in Cancun.

It will be hot and humid but probably no worse than Chicago. July is during the hurricane season for Cancun so you may want to keep that in mind.

We have also stayed at the Grand Mayan in Nuevo Vallarta.

By the way, it is Puerto Nuevo and Nuevo Vallarta.


----------



## rwpeterson (Feb 16, 2011)

*The Royals!*

We've visited both the Grand Mayan-NV and the Royal Mayan in Cancun.  You really can't go wrong with either resort.

We prefer Cancun over Nuevo Vallarta and the Royal Mayan over the Grand Mayan.  We like the "community" feel of the Royals, so many owners return each year.  We like the full kitchen, the "take out" food choices and the onsite grocery store.  We're divers and prefer the Caribbean over the Pacific and the Royal's dive shop is the BEST.  We also like the tours available through Thomas More.  The Royal Resort restaurants are excellent but we like to walk around the hotel zone in Cancun and eat at different restaurants.  

After 2 trades into the Royals, we bought a resale week at the Royal Sands and look forward to our trip every year.


----------



## lily28 (Feb 16, 2011)

Is royal mayan close to hilton cancun?  I have family friends who will stay there and want to get together?  thanks.


----------



## Blue Skies (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is a map of the Cancun hotels.  Both the Royal Mayan and the Hilton Cancun are in Box L. 

http://www.cancunhotellocator.com/cancun_hotels.html


----------



## lily28 (Feb 17, 2011)

Blue skies, thanks very much for the map of the hotels.  that was super helpful.  now I only need to narrow down the resort choices.


----------



## Blue Skies (Feb 17, 2011)

De nada. (In English: you're welcome, it's nothing, think nothing of it)


----------



## waynemaliska (Aug 29, 2011)

_Post deleted--Ads may not be placed in this forum. To contact a poster privately, click on the blue name on the left of their post._


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 29, 2011)

lily28 said:


> Is royal mayan close to hilton cancun?  I have family friends who will stay there and want to get together?  thanks.



Almost next door


----------



## rifleman69 (Aug 30, 2011)

Grand Luxxe, trust me you won't be disappointed!


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2011)

Please note that the original question was asked in Feb. and was brought out of mothballs today, by an advertisement, that has been deleted.


----------

